# Judiciary chairman: Melissa’s Bill will come up for vote



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Judiciary chairman: Melissa's Bill will come up for vote

Posted 10 hour(s) ago
On Wednesday, Rep. Eugene O'Flaherty, D-Chelsea, co-chairman of the Legislature's Judiciary Committee, unveiled a new version of Melissa's Bill, a so-called "three strikes" bill for violent offenders. He also predicted that it will be approved before the end of the current legislative session.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrick to send Melissa's Bill back to lawmakers for amendment*​​​BOSTON -​Governor Deval Patrick says he will be sending a crime bill back to the Legislature because he wants a "safety valve" added to a "three-strikes" provision.​​The bill, named Melissa's Bill, that lawmakers approved earlier this month would bar parole for career criminals after a third violent crime. But Patrick wants to give state judges limited discretion to allow such criminals to be eligible for parole after serving two-thirds of the maximum prison sentence, or after serving 25 years of a life sentence.​​Patrick's office announced on Saturday that he will send the bill back to the Legislature with an amendment.​"I do not send this bill back to you lightly. I recognize that the time remaining is short in this formal legislative session, and there are many who would like to see this bill signed into law in its present form. Nevertheless, I believe that this single change would significantly improve this bill," Patrick said in a statement.​Les Gosule, who co-authored the legislation, told News Center 5 Saturday morning that any amendment would destroy the impact of the bill.​​​Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/metro/Patrick-to-send-Melissa-s-Bill-back-to-lawmakers-for-amendment/-/11971628/15807048/-/fivjivz/-/index.html#ixzz21wPhuQ2i​​​


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

This will die in the legislature, guaranteed. And the moronic sheeple who demand tougher laws will continue to blindly vote for anyone and everyone with a (D) next to their name.

We get the government we deserve.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Send it back without any changes. Let him veto the bill for the sake of the felons.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> This will die in the legislature, guaranteed. And the moronic sheeple who demand tougher laws will continue to blindly vote for anyone and everyone with a (D) next to their name.
> 
> We get the government we deserve.


No we get the Government the Moon Bat idiots deserve.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Meat Eater said:


> Send it back without any changes. Let him veto the bill for the sake of the felons.


Somehow, "do it for the felons" doesn't have the same ring as "do it for the children." At some point people have to wake up and stop voting stupidly.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Crime bill pits gov vs. victims' kin*

The father of a woman raped and murdered by a paroled repeat-felon had a message for *Deval Patrick* last night, as the state's governor pondered signing a crime bill the legislators sent back to his desk yesterday without changes he wanted - "hand me the pen."
"There's no time left on the game clock," Les Gosule told the Herald. "You said you wanted a balanced bill. You said you wanted a decent bill. You believe we should be able to stop serious violent felonies. Therefore, keep your word, sign the bill and hand me the pen."

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/po...legislation_in_his_hands/srvc=home&position=0


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

No balls Deval. Soooo afraid to write legislation against criminals. Disgusting.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> No balls Deval. Soooo afraid to write legislation against criminals. Disgusting.


Him , Obama and their ilk should all be charged with sedition.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

GMass said:


> He's playing the game so there's no time for a veto override... What an ass.


Yup thats what I figured he do just sit on the bill and let it die. Fucking ass hole!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

GMass said:


> He's playing the game so there's no time for a veto override... What an ass.


The legislature should call his bluff and stay in session.....I've worked for free many times for less important causes than passing a bill this significant.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I'll believe it once it's signed. I don't trust the bastard, not even a little bit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

He must have realized that even sheeple think this is a no brainer. He needs to protect the EBT frauds and illegals. He probably doesn't want two expend political capital on idiots dumb enough to be convicted of three felonies. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The only reason he did was for his evetnual run for potus.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Melissa's bill signed into law*

BOSTON -
Gov. Deval Patrick has signed into law a crime bill with a so-called three strikes provision barring parole for repeat violent offenders.
Following the signing, the father of murder victim Melissa Gosule brought the pen used by Gov. Patrick to his daughter's grave. He left the pen there, along with a kiss for his daughter.

A spokeswoman for the governor said Patrick signed the bill Thursday morning in a private ceremony in his Statehouse office. The signing was not listed on his schedule and there was no public announcement prior to the event.

Among those present for the signing, according to the spokeswoman, was Les Gosule whose daughter was raped and murdered in 1999 by a man with 27 prior convictions.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/metro/Melissa-s-bill-signed-into-law/-/11971628/15940010/-/awgogiz/-/index.html#ixzz22PmajtRy​​


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Thank God, took ya long enuff to get off your arse and do it...shoulda been done right away...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Usa8235 said:


> Thank God, took ya long enuff to get off your arse and do it...shoulda been done right away...


Only took 13 years since the poor girls passing.

A lunatic shoots up a movie theater and gun control advocates are vapor locking across the nation calling for immediate reform.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Governor signs crime bill, but snubs Maguire family*

WOBURN - Gov. Deval Patrick this morning signed the new "three strikes" parole bill into law, but without inviting a representative from the Maguire family or Woburn at the ceremony, according to state Rep. James Dwyer.
"The most important thing was that the governor signed the bill, but I'm a little disappointed he didn't invite a member of the Maguire family," said Dwyer, D-Woburn.

http://homenewshere.com/daily_times...cle_705e5adc-dcd0-11e1-b2e8-001a4bcf887a.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Glad I was proven wrong.....good job for those who sent it back to the governor with no changes.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Blodgett, Cousins say new 'Melissa's Law' doesn't go far enough*

Local law-enforcement officials Thursday expressed mixed opinions of a new crime bill, mostly supporting a so-called three-strikes provision that bars parole for repeat violent offenders, but advocating further reforms.

"It's not a true crime bill," Essex County District Attorney Jonathan Blodgett said Thursday. "The three-strikes provision I'm very glad was passed, but there is very much more that needs to be done in order to call it a true crime bill."

Gov. Deval Patrick signed the crime bill in a private ceremony Thursday morning, according to the Associated Press.

http://m.itemlive.com/articles/2012/08/03/news/news04.txt


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

At least it got signed without deval's little proviso on judicial descretion. THAT would have been a CRIMINAL OFFENSE!


----------

